# OMG I only wish I'd tried it sooner!



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had a bottle of Australian Bamboo Grass that I got from ss months ago, but I've been saving it for spring since it seemed to have a fresh "green" scent. So I finally soaped with it, and it smells HEAVENLY! It's one of those fragrances that sort of "evolve" when you soap with it. I absolutely love it, but I found out now that Paige doesn't carry it anymore...thank goodness I purchased a 16 oz. But eventually I'll have to find a replacement, it's that good.





(the fragrance reminds me of B&B's spearmint eucalyptus...go figure)


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder where they got the idea that bamboo smells like spearmint/eucalyptus  :? .

Relle.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know, maybe they were just trying to create a green, fresh open you up so you can breath scent...if so they succeeded.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 13, 2011)

That soap looks fantastic!  I love the colours, swirl and the smell sounds amazing!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you, it is a very refreshing scent. This is one that will probably be hard to wait for, even though I have tons of others ready.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 13, 2011)

Debra-

You've done it again. Your soap is beautiful. Lovely colors, great swirl and textured top. You're really good at this. Maybe we should start calling you Lyn Junior.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful swirls and color and the scent sounds divine!


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty....was this a funnel swirl?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Debra-
> 
> You've done it again. Your soap is beautiful. Lovely colors, great swirl and textured top. You're really good at this. Maybe we should start calling you Lyn Junior.



LOL! Now that's what I call a compliment   

rubyslipper-this is an ips, they just look kinda layered if you let them get to thick before pouring into mold. Thanks though, I tried a funnel swirl once and learned that it also has to be poured at a thin trace.

And thanks Amy the scent is great! "I'm lovin it"


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely soap :0) I have a fragrance here from Natures Garden that is called Australian Bamboo Grass........Smells great...........Is SS short for Southern Soapers?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Lovely soap :0) I have a fragrance here from Natures Garden that is called Australian Bamboo Grass........Smells great...........Is SS short for Southern Soapers?



Sorry, it's from soap supplies. I absolutely love this fragrance, does NG's bamboo smell like it has eucalyptus in it?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job! I love the color and the swirling!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, great swirl!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Beautiful, great swirl!



Thank you! I like how the color turned out too, Soapbuddy.  This is one time the color really matches the fragrance.  8)


----------



## ToniD (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow,    that is really pretty!    I love the colors.

I made one with spearmint and eucalyptus EOs about 3 weeks ago and really love the scent of it.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Toni I'm sure this is going to be one of my new favorites! I'm testing a few q-tips in a bag right now to see how this would be with a touch of spearmint, because on it's own it already puts me in the mind of B&B's spearmint eucalyptus. Mmmmm


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks great.  :wink:


----------



## peechee (Mar 15, 2011)

that is really really pretty! and would be a great one to just have on the counters in guest baths.  that's awesome!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 15, 2011)

How'd I miss this one?  That is beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 15, 2011)

peechee said:
			
		

> that is really really pretty! and would be a great one to just have on the counters in guest baths.  that's awesome!


Peechee, that's kinda funny because I was at my daughters house a few days ago (she decorates in the primitive, has a shop actually) anyway she had 5 bars oif my soap in her kitchen (not to mention the ones in the bath) a few at the sink and a few in prim soap displays on the walls. These are bars I gave her several months ago, but they go with her decor so good,  :roll:  I was thinking maybe if I give her one of these, (bright as it is) maybe she'll actually use it. LOL   

Thanks Amanda & Jenny  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, still smellin' awesome too


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Your soaps look great. I love the design and colors you used!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you, this one actually started getting really thick on me, but it still turned out alright...in the end.


----------

